# ESCAPING SOCIALISM,NEW YORKER COMING TO ND.



## 383novamike (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello to everyone thanks for taking the time to read this.As some of u know the recent draconian anti gun laws passed in new york state now make me a criminal.I have been toying around with this idea about getting out of this hell hole for about 5 years now.Well my times up i can not take it anymore.I am tired of the left painting me as a criminal.If you guys have not heard this is serious business,The left will continuously try to comfort u by telling u that "we do not want to take your guns"Just look at the recent news reports about this law's affect here.Most recently a decorated law abiding iraq war vet was pulled over in my county,it was discovered he had 5, 30 round AR mags.He was arrested and charged with a felony.Now mind you these were pre ban mags and it was before this new law went into affect.My friends i am down right petrified.My ww2 authentic m1 garand and carbine,both of which were passed down to me are now illegal.I can keep them but i have to register them.The mags/clips have to go/be destroyed.Only the the so called assault weapons that were currently owned before this law went into affect may be registered and kept.Sale of these guns weather private or a dealer are now permanently outlawed.You will never be able to legally purchase one ever.When u die,the gun can not be legally transferred or sold it will have to be turned in or sold out of state.This is just a mere smidgen of this new law.I can go on and on about the atmosphere in this state and what a liberal bastion is like but i have a few questions about ND.I want to settle in the eastern region poss around devils lake or maybe bismarck area.I def need some good fishing and boating near me so i was more inclined to check out devils lake.As far as employment i drive a tractor trailer for a living.Im def not interested in the oil patch thing.I want to own a home and just be able to live my life in peace, free of liberals/democrats.How do you guys feel about this.Am i making sense.I am single,36 years old,no kids,and nothing holding me back.How do u guys perceive the future of ND gun laws.I just do not want to go through this again.Thanks again and i welcome all replies.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

There have been several laws passed recently to strengthen ND citizens ability to carry firearms, including protecting employees rights to keep a firearm in their car on company grounds, both our senators (REP & DEM) voted against all firearms amendments, ND is a class 2 state that allows you to legally posses silencers and fully automatic machine guns (if you can afford them), stun guns were recently removed from the list of dangerous weapons which means you can carry concealed without a permit. So very gun friendly state.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If throw lead or arrows your a brother. What's taking you so long to get here?

Bismarck vs Devils Lake is a tough one. There are good fishing opportunities at both. Devils Lake has more of a small town atmosphere. Bismarck is closer to the badlands. It depends on if you like to fish more or hunt more. South of Devils Lake is reservation and most things are dead there. I mean like deer. Then the outfitters have taken over the Devils Lake area and many of the locals want to be paid to hunt. I would take Devils Lake if I fished more, and Bismarck if I hunted more.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

As much as I love ND, if I were you I'd move to SD for a lot of reasons.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

If you want to live on lake ohae and drive semi hauling gravel in the mobridge area pm me. For outdoor things other than elk and sheep it is pretty much all around here


----------



## 383novamike (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks so far fellas your true patriots and cant wait to make some new patriotic friends.I ask myself why i waited so long also.It is so hard to leave but there is no more choices.Where i live in upstate is a sportsmans paradise believe it or not.Our hunting and fishing laws are very liberal.So many big bucks,turkey,pheasant u name it.Between all of the tags u can get if u want u can take up to 3 deer a year on avg.Fishing is great with the great lakes,all the rivers.But i will leave it behind and never look back.The liberals are just way out of control.Let that be a warning to all of u.I will not under any circumstance vote for a democrat anymore,i dont care how the nra rates them.Turn your back and a knife will be in it.And yes that goes for some repubs also.I am more of a fisherman than hunting.I could travel for that,or even take a trip out of state for hunting.But yea fishing has to be close.I like to snowmobile also so i def want snow.All the usual to like decent home prices,preferably a rural setting,lowest taxes possible & of course some nice single women.Last but not least i can not stress it enough little to no democrats.Sorry for those that are democrats and pro freedom i just can not trust dems anymore.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

only problem i see is rural and single women are two things that dont go together  but other than that we have what you want out here in the sticks i am 100 miles from the closest walmart which is a bonus in my mind


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

383novamike it sounds like Devils Lake would be your best bet. Houses will cost double in Bismarck with the oil boom further west. As a matter of fact if you don't have to live right in Devils Lake move 20 miles out of town to a small town and pick up a nice house for $25K. Pocket the rest of the money for hunting and fishing.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Devils Lake?

Out of all the places you could choose with nothing locking you down to a single place?

I'd move to Pierre.

Better town, better weather, closer to a lot more varied landscapes, better hunting for waterfowl, better big game hunting, better fishing, better upland, lower taxes, better quality of life, better women, and the list goes on and on....


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

if pierre was not the capital it would have nothing. gotta pay to hunt water fowl or most anything as it is all leased up around there. women i guess if you like the hop scotch. you do have both sharpe and oahe there. As for politics you get alot since it is the capital


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Devils Lake is the most leased up, high-pressured area of the state. The weather is terrible...winters in upstate NY are mild by comparison when it comes to temps.

Besides good fishing DL has very little to offer.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Anas what state are you from? Do you really think winters are bad here in ND and great in SD? What state are you in? Tell your handlers to get up to date info on the area.

Chuck Norris is not capable of hitting a target on the broad side of a barn. Every time he tries, the whole damn barn falls down.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm in ND.

Great? No.

Is winter in Pierre a heck of a lot better than DL? Yes.

Average highs
Pierre---Devils Lake

Nov 44---35
Dec 31---20
Jan 30---17
Feb 35---22
Mar 45---34

It's not even close!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

depends on if you want to ice fish or not.


----------



## 383novamike (Apr 30, 2013)

I do in fact ice fish.As far as the weather goes ND is def colder but i live on the tug hill region in northern ny.For those not familiar we avg 250 inches a year in snow.The record is 466 inches lol.I purposely live here because of the snow as i like to snowmobile also.But our avg temp in january is low/mid twenties.It goes below zero maybe 6 days out of the year and that is usually overnight temps.In no way am i looking forward to -30 or lower temps.With everything though u have to take the bad with the good.I think i will fit in for the most part.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

You're used to it only getting below zero six nights a year and you want to move to ND???

There's usually a solid several week stretch in NE ND in January-February where the high won't get above zero. The men with women hunker down and hibernate and the single men become alcoholics.

ND is a good state for those from here but to most outsiders it's not all that it's cracked up to be. Most Non-residents that come to hunt love it...for a week.

There's a reason why prior to the boom ND was the only state in the country with a negative population growth, going back all the way to the 1950's.

I'd move to Pierre in a heartbeat if I wasn't tied down.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Anas Strepera said:


> Average highs
> Pierre---Devils Lake
> 
> Nov 44---35
> ...


It is not even close?

Nov 44---35 = 9
Dec 31---20 = 11
Jan 30---17 = 13
Feb 35---22 = 13
Mar 45---34 = 11

Looks close to me. Granted if we were using chicago jesus math it would be equal.

Before each filming of Walker: Texas Ranger, Chuck Norris is injected with fourteen times the lethal dose of elephant tranquilizer. This is, of course, to limit his strength and mobility, in an attempt to lower the fatality rate of the actors he fights.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Anas Strepera said:


> You're used to it only getting below zero six nights a year and you want to move to ND???
> 
> There's usually a solid several week stretch in NE ND in January-February where the high won't get above zero. The men with women hunker down and hibernate and the single men become alcoholics.
> 
> ...


im from sd and I could move to pierre but I wont as I have spent enough time there to know it sucks. nice place to visit to fish lake sharpe or salmon in the spring but other than that I am always happy to leave


----------



## 383novamike (Apr 30, 2013)

Anas im not sure u understand exactly what goes on in a liberal controlled state.I will freeze to death in a cardboard box before i give up my liberty.It is no walk in the park where i live as far as winter goes.Yes i understand it will be mutch colder in nd.But i have been in a cold snowy environment for 36 years.Im sure i will adapt much better than a guy from florida.It is nothing i can not handle,i wont like it that cold but i will man up.And if that cold keeps the riff raff out please carve me out a spot.Im serious guys if u want to more about the things going on out here just ask,scary stuff.You ought to see what there teaching young children in school now around here.It is all teachers unions out here and it is not pleasant.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The schools have had their impact here too. Younger folks who think they are conservative are not even close. They don't realize they have drank a lot of the Kook-Aid. For example today many think tolerance is a virtue and don't understand it's simply a lack of principles. It's easy to be tolerant if you have no values.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

People said:


> It is not even close?
> 
> Nov 44---35 = 9
> Dec 31---20 = 11
> ...


I guess all things are relative and we'll have to agree to disagree.

Personally though an average high of 30 compared to 17 isn't close. 17 to 19 would be close. If DL had a January where the high averaged out to be 30 it'd be remarkable and known as the greatest January ever. Hard to call that "close."


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Let me ask you this question. Do you need to wear cold weather gear at 17deg F? Maybe a coat, hat, facemask, gloves, boots, maybe even some kind of leggings? So going up to 30 (13deg warmer) would mean you do not need to wear that stuff?

So what is the game? Is it you are trying to pump a democrat agenda of your home state of minnesota?

Chuck Norris once kicked a horse in the chin. Its descendants are known today as Giraffes.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

What is the game? Nothing, no game.

I'm not sure why you are taking this so personally. I think this guy would be happier if he moved to SD. I'm a born and bred North Dakotan but I think SD would probably suit him better. ND is a good state but I think SD is better.

I listed several reasons as to why. You haven't said or contributed anything to the conversation besides trying to argue with me.

So People, where do you think he should go and why?


----------



## 383novamike (Apr 30, 2013)

I appreciate all of your replies.I am about 90% ND and 10% SD.I am def doing a lot of homework.Besides all of the usual,low txs,low crime,decent priced and available homes,good fishing,etc.The most important is a state & local gvrmt that will respect mine & others liberty.And of course a pro constitution people as well.I think i would move to mars right now if i had to.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I think he can move anywhere he wants to move to. No one state is much better than the others. They all suck to some extent. Some much less than others. It is up to the person to decide where and how they want to live. Some say TX is the best state others say CA is.

Let me ask you this question. Do you need to wear cold weather gear at 17deg F? Maybe a coat, hat, facemask, gloves, boots, maybe even some kind of leggings? So going up to 30 (13deg warmer) would mean you do not need to wear that stuff?

You say you were born here. Why all the hunting in MN?

Ever since you been on this forum you talk about hunting in MN as if you are a resident of that state. Yes the whole time you talk up MN. Every time you come here you stir the pot then disappear for about three years then come back. Last time you were here many were pushing for you to get banned. You then insulted them. This time around many many things are gay. Your location is "Don't hate the player, hate the game." So what is the game? You really sound like a follower of Nanny bloomberg and chicago jesus. When it gets too sticky you state to the effect you are just trying to have a discussion.

Human cloning is outlawed because if Chuck Norris were cloned, then it would be possible for a Chuck Norris roundhouse kick to meet another chuck Norris roundhouse kick. Physicists theorize that this contact would end the universe.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My wife was reading an article to me in yesterday's Jamestown Sun. It listed best and worst states to live in. New York and California were listed as in the top five worst. I forget the states, but North Dakota was listed as number four in the top five. It rated them on states where people are the most happy living. I think South Dakota, Montana, and Wyoming were up in there too.


----------



## 383novamike (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah i was reading that also.Believe it or not if u just take NYC out of the equation it is not a bad place.The whole state is controlled by those politics and politicians,there is no escape.The county i live as with most upstate counties a liberal does not have a chance.But like i said we just keep sinking further in to the abyss.I could def not live in the south i need snow/colder temps.Montana and wyoming seem way to expensive.That was my first choice until i took a trip out there.Even in the non tourist areas surprised me.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

People said:


> I think he can move anywhere he wants to move to. No one state is much better than the others. They all suck to some extent. Some much less than others. It is up to the person to decide where and how they want to live. Some say TX is the best state others say CA is.
> 
> Let me ask you this question. Do you need to wear cold weather gear at 17deg F? Maybe a coat, hat, facemask, gloves, boots, maybe even some kind of leggings? So going up to 30 (13deg warmer) would mean you do not need to wear that stuff?
> 
> ...


This is too easy.... If he is talking up hunting in this state... he's not from here... :bop:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm from ND but I hunt in MN a fair amount.

Another rivetting contribution there People. I'm getting worried you're going to ask me on a date with all the attention you've been giving me. Unfortunately for you I don't swing that way bud.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is calling the kettle black. Your posts contribute almost nothing to this site.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Enough. Grow-up, take it to PM's or stop. You pick or I will.

MSG Rude


----------

